# 86.5 hd Z24i code 43 fuel injectors



## nisz2486 (Apr 7, 2007)

Truck sputtered diagnosis code 43 fuel injectors.Changed fuel injectors same problem. Started checking wires. Have voltage to wires 103 , 104 and 114. No voltage to 101 and 102. They checked out ok for continuity but no voltage. What should I do next?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

did you pinch any wires when you installed the injectors, I hear its pretty easy to do..


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

In order to make sure, you should also check continuity of the injector wiring back to the ECU connector. If something's pinched or melted through before the injectors it would likely give you the error code as well.


----------

